# Malaga local newspapers?



## Maxine W (Sep 24, 2011)

Hi all,

Can anyone tell me the name of any local newspapers in Malaga that are popular with British ex-pats? The reason I ask is that I am trying to find my aunt who I know is living in Malaga, and I thought about putting an ad in a newspaper in the hope that she would see it. I can't think of any other way of trying to find her - I have done searches on the Internet but she doesn't appear to have any Facebook pages, nor is she on Friends Reunited. Any suggestions or names of local Malaga newspapers would be appreciated.

Maxine


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Maxine W said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Can anyone tell me the name of any local newspapers in Malaga that are popular with British ex-pats? The reason I ask is that I am trying to find my aunt who I know is living in Malaga, and I thought about putting an ad in a newspaper in the hope that she would see it. I can't think of any other way of trying to find her - I have done searches on the Internet but she doesn't appear to have any Facebook pages, nor is she on Friends Reunited. Any suggestions or names of local Malaga newspapers would be appreciated.
> 
> Maxine


hi

I'm not from that area, but I know that Surinenglish.com, the site for Southern Spain. Latest News is popular down that way

have you tried paginas amarillas? (yellow pages)


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

There is also The Olive Press. Spanish News Latest Spain News English Olive Press Newspaper


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Yes, the Sur in English is probably the most popular. There are smaller ones but they are quite regional, so it depends exactly where your Aunt lives, Malaga city or some of the surrounding towns????

Jo xxx


----------



## Maxine W (Sep 24, 2011)

Hi Jo,

Unfortunately, I don't have much to go, only that she and her husband have been living in Malaga since 2006.

Thank you all for the information, it is much appreciated. I will have a look at the Sur in English and the Olive Press. 

Maxine



jojo said:


> Yes, the Sur in English is probably the most popular. There are smaller ones but they are quite regional, so it depends exactly where your Aunt lives, Malaga city or some of the surrounding towns????
> 
> Jo xxx


----------



## Maxine W (Sep 24, 2011)

No, I haven't tried the yellow pages. Can I access it in English? Very sorry but I don't speak a word of Spanish.

Maxine



xabiachica said:


> hi
> 
> have you tried paginas amarillas? (yellow pages)


----------



## stevelin (Apr 25, 2009)

There is also the Euro weekly. The Euroweekly and The Sur are the most popular on the coast and inland.


----------



## agua642 (May 24, 2009)

Also try the Web express guide, the owner is the Editor his name is Edwin he is English, he may be able to help if u contact him. Good luck


----------



## Maxine W (Sep 24, 2011)

Okay, I'll have a look at that too. Thank you!

Maxine



agua642 said:


> Also try the Web express guide, the owner is the Editor his name is Edwin he is English, he may be able to help if u contact him. Good luck


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> Yes, the Sur in English is probably the most popular. There are smaller ones but they are quite regional, so it depends exactly where your Aunt lives, Malaga city or some of the surrounding towns????
> 
> Jo xxx


Indeed the most sought after IMO.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Sur in English is also online and you can place your ads from there. Surinenglish.com, the site for Southern Spain. Latest News There is also Friday ads which covers a lot of regions


----------



## Ianmacleslie (Jan 30, 2012)

*Local English Newspaper*

Hi Maxine 

the Euro Weekly is a free newspaper written in English and is excellent providing you with news re what is happening in the area and other countries, television prgrammes and useful adverts. You can find them in some cafes. The Englisg SUR is a free newspaper and I get mine at my Lloyds International Bank.


Ian


----------

